# News about the Destin Fishing Rodeo



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, if anyone is entered into the Destin Fishing Rodeo, I just found out that you can also enter your catches the Navarre Fishing Rodeo. You still have to buy both tickets; but if you have a great catch, you could enter it into both competitions to win cool prizes from both events. (Maybe some useful info for some pro anglers). :whistling:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

That's what I do every yr. As a matter of fact if I get some decent fish that weekend I'll be weighing them in 4 seperate tournaments. You just gotta make sure you weigh the destin rodeo last because they require you to gut the fish. I have never heard of a tournament that won't let you weight the fish elsewhere.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Caddy Yakker said:


> That's what I do every yr. As a matter of fact if I get some decent fish that weekend I'll be weighing them in 4 seperate tournaments. You just gotta make sure you weigh the destin rodeo last because they require you to gut the fish. I have never heard of a tournament that won't let you weight the fish elsewhere.


I was just making sure that everyone knew. I had a question from a fisherman last week about it. 4 tournaments? That awesome! I hope the gulf gives you some good catches, friend!


----------

